# Elon Musk AMA at 3pm PST



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790245808864043009
Elon Musk is doing an AMA session at 3pm PST. Prepare to break the internet.

EDIT: Turns out it will be about SpaceX.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790267936258666496


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Details? Access how? Links?


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

I assume it will be either an official one through Reddit or impromptu flurry of tweets.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It will be on reddit


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry, what does 'AMA' stand for again?


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Sorry, what does 'AMA' stand for again?


Ask Me Anything

In other news it looks like it's going to be about SpaceX. Still excited to hear more about that so I'll be tuning in no matter what.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F58zskp%252F


----------

